# CellerDoor



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, that be a bitch move, Saney, especially when I posted a tit pic with your name on it.


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

That pic was photo shopped.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just look in the mirror to see them?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2011)

You spelled your own alias name wrong in the title.


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, that be a bitch move, Saney, especially when I posted a tit pic with your name on it.


 

Speaking of being a bitch, how come you won't post those pics in the forums?

I call farse. You think you're some incredible phenomenon or goddess or something around here, yet have nothing to show for it. Just another societial reject looking for some online affection to fill that empty void in your life.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 29, 2011)

Realist said:


> Speaking of being a bitch, how come you won't post those pics in the forums?
> 
> I call farse. You think you're some incredible phenomenon or goddess or something around here, yet have nothing to show for it. Just another societial reject looking for some online affection to fill that empty void in your life.


 
Werd!! Keeping it fucking REAL!!!


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> You spelled your own alias name wrong in the title.



It happens.. I keep switching accounts so i can argue with myself.. I think i should invest in a second computer. 

But yea, typo.. sue me you unGeared Cyclist


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Just wanted to say hi. I joined because I once got some really good advice from a bodybuilder at my gym. His two sentences helped me loose 40 lbs.


 
Uuooohh yeah, the work of a true goddess. A whole unbelievable 40 lbs.
You must still be over 300 lbs. if you're scared to show the world your amazing feat?


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

"She" prolly has ugly feet


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!! Keeping it fucking REAL!!!


 
The word you are looking for there is.....well ---> *WORD*.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> That pic was photo shopped.




I'll be completely honest with you, I wouldn't even begin to know how to photoshop anything.  I can't even embed a youtube vid.


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'll be completely honest with you, I wouldn't even begin to know how to photoshop anything.  I can't even embed a youtube vid.



Listen up you fucking Split Personality of mine with a man fetish.. You fucking Photo shopped my name on there.. FUKKIN ANSWER ME!!

YouTube video with you writing my name will settle this... You've already proven to be a sneaky (wish you had a) Cunt!


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Listen up you fucking Split Personality of mine with a man fetish!


 

So this means you will the one to marry that DiGiTaL dufus??

Will the train on your glorious wedding dress be over 5 feet long?


----------



## Saney (Apr 29, 2011)

It's very possible!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 29, 2011)

Seriously, we've had enough of this dude. 

How about a real picture, clothed is fine at this point.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 29, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Seriously, we've had enough of this dude.
> 
> How about a real picture, clothed is fine at this point.



Ass out or gtfo!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> "She" prolly has ugly feet



Actually, I don't like my feet.  



Dark Saney said:


> Listen up you fucking Split Personality of mine with a man fetish.. You fucking Photo shopped my name on there.. FUKKIN ANSWER ME!!



I didn't, I swear.  Calm yourself, you don't want to give your chubby ass a heart attack.



Dark Saney said:


> YouTube video with you writing my name will settle this... You've already proven to be a sneaky (wish you had a) Cunt!



I just told you that I can't even embed the vid, how the hell do you expect me to get a vid on youtube?  



Ps. This is the last guy that called me a cunt. 
http://www.clubdomcash.com/promo/fhgs/Cheyenne-Loves-Ball-Whipping/content/13.jpg


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ass out or gtfo!


 
He'll just photoshop some tits or ass picture off the internets.

Lame.


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Actually, I don't like my feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*A Totally Useless Cellar Dweller.*


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Werd!! Keeping it fucking REAL!!!





sprayherup said:


> Seriously, we've had enough of this dude.
> 
> How about a real picture, clothed is fine at this point.








Hmm...

Here's the thing baldy, I don't like to be pressured into doing  anything.  If you muther fucker's had asked nicely, I would have posted  pics.  But you boys thought you could bully me into some shit and it just ain't happening.  So why don't you boys do something more constructive, like sucking each other off.


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Here's the thing baldy, I don't like to be pressured into doing anything. If you muther fucker's had asked nicely, I would have posted pics. But you boys thought you could bully me into some shit and it just ain't happening. So why don't you boys do something more constructive, like sucking each other off.


 

You can't even properly pretend to be an online hardass. What a joke.

This shitty thread has been wasteful enough of everyone's time.

I'll just conclude that you're fugly abomination until you get the guts to prove otherwise.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 29, 2011)

oh come on.. just post some respectable pics..pretty please.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Realist said:


> *You can even properly pretend to be an online hardass. What a joke.*
> 
> This shitty thread has been wasteful enough of everyone's time.
> 
> I'll just conclude that you're fugly abomination until you get the guts to prove otherwise.



That's actually pretty funny cuming from you.  All your posts in this thread made me lol, to be honest.  But gold star for trying so hard to shame and humiliate me, better luck next time, baby. 



Bottom line, it doesn't matter what I look like, I got your attention even when I don't respond to you.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> oh come on.. just post some respectable pics..pretty please.




Aw, baby, I would totally give you a pic, but I won't post it on the forum. These boys have done pissed me off and now they can all sux my strap on.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2011)

Realist said:


> So this means you will the one to marry that DiGiTaL dufus??
> 
> Will the train on your glorious wedding dress be over 5 feet long?




I am hurt, bro. Real deep. you must be from Miami.


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's actually pretty funny cuming from you. All your posts in this thread made me lol, to be honest. But gold star for trying so hard to shame and humiliate me, better luck next time, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, it doesn't matter what I look like, I got your attention even when I don't respond to you.


 
If these parasites weren't bumping this thread I wouldn't have noticed, so don't flatter yourself at my expense.

And its fine by me if you want to laugh at your own faults, everyone has their own way of dealing with life's disappointments.



CellarDoor said:


> These boys have done pissed me off and now they can all sux my strap on.


 
hur, hur, hur, useless redneck. 



DiGiTaL said:


> I am hurt, bro. Real deep. you must be from Miami.


 

No, but I do apologize, as I thought you had sexual chemistry with whoever that thing is on the other side of that CellarDoor/Dark Saney account.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2011)

heh, she has a good body


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> heh, she has a good body


 
Yeah good enough for hungry rottwillers to chew right up and spit out.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> heh, she has a good body



  Can't rep you yet so I'll just say thanky.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 29, 2011)

Realist said:


> If these parasites weren't bumping this thread I wouldn't have noticed, so don't flatter yourself at my expense.
> 
> And its fine by me if you want to laugh at your own faults, everyone has their own way of dealing with life's disappointments.
> 
> ...





 I can't even find the motivation to spar with you cause your replies are like arguing with a 10 yr old girl stomping her prissy little feet and crossing her arms over her chest.  Maybe if you were quick witted or in some way funny, but really, it's like ass raping someone that grabs their ankles and asks to be pounded harder.  It just isn't a challenge and no fun at all.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 29, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> heh, she has a good body



If it wasn't for digital, I would have joined in on the tits or GTFO brigade. He's a pretty good judge in my book. Internet teasing never floated my boat - it's not like it would ever solidify into getting laid. Maybe a 1 in 10k chance if lucky. Maybe.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't even find the motivation to spar with you cause your replies are like arguing with a 10 yr old girl stomping her prissy little feet and crossing her arms over her chest.  Maybe if you were quick witted or in some way funny, but really, it's like ass raping someone that grabs their ankles and asks to be pounded harder.  It just isn't a challenge and no fun at all.


I don't see any evidence that would support your claim. His words seem to cut you deep.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't even find the motivation to spar with you cause your replies are like arguing with a 10 yr old girl stomping her prissy little feet and crossing her arms over her chest. Maybe if you were quick witted or in some way funny, but really, it's like ass raping someone that grabs their ankles and asks to be pounded harder. It just isn't a challenge and no fun at all.


 

^^^^ *HERMAPHRODITE TRANSLATOR:*




CellarDoor said:


> I'm too consumed with my stuggling effort to lose more than 40 lbs. of horrific blubber in hopes of becoming midly attractive to the lowliest of peons so I can rectify my lonliness, neglect, and self-worth, ultimately bringing a climax to my life that doesn't evolve being surrounded by hundreds of cats, and talking passionately to the TV screen, hoping the characters in the moving pictures can hear my cries of disapproval or affection.


 


OK then. Thanks for saving me the trouble of exposing and embarrassing you any further.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> ^^^^ *HERMAPHRODITE TRANSLATOR:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^BOTCHED ABORTION TRANSLATOR:
I Accidentally ground my testicles off by masturbating with a belt grinder and now take my sexual frustration out on the whole interweb.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutreason said:


> I Accidentally ground my testicles off by masturbating with a belt grinder and now take my sexual frustration out on the whole interweb.


 

^^^^^ *REGRESSION of HUMANITY TRANSLATOR:*





withoutreason said:


> I Accidentally slept on my furry stomach while my cell mate Little Wing rammed a banana-on-a-stick up my asshole which I discovered only after landing on my butt following a great fall from a tree limb.


 
Sorry for your damn luck, little unorthodoxed simian.




*POSSIBLE SOLUTIONS:*

1. You always chain that bitch up more securely before bedtime.

2. You should practice your tree jumping skills with more dedication.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Monkey references, Cause my Avi is a monkey right? Astonishing powers of observation on display today. Everyone stand back and let Sherlock work his magic.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Monkey references, Cause my Avi is a monkey right? Astonishing powers of observation on display today. Everyone stand back and let Sherlock work his magic.


 
You, Little Wing, and Cellar Door should be put to rest for humanity sake.

And >>> *this guy* will gladly take you to the proper place afterwards.




The sooner it happens the better.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

weak, even you can do better.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Monkey references, Cause my Avi is a monkey right? Astonishing powers of observation on display today. .


 
Actually the avi is more fitting for you than you may have intended.



withoutrulers said:


> weak, even you can do better.


 
Give me a reason to, little tree-slumbler.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> Actually the avi is more fitting for you than you may have intended.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a reason to, little tree-slumbler.


Slumbler? Yer a creative li'l fella aren'tcha? You should add that to the urban dictionary under shit unintentionally said by tourettes patients.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Slumbler? Yer a creative li'l fella aren'tcha? You should add that to the urban dictionary under shit unintentionally said by tourettes patients.


 
Stumbler you blithering idiot. Tourettes, sounds like something flowing in your gene pool.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Tree stumbler is no less amusing. Your attempt at verbal sophistication has helped you to earn a gold star on your coloring. You are an amazing artist. One day you will grow up and turn into a beautiful princess.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrationale said:


> Tree stumbler is no less amusing. Your attempt at verbal sophistication(_cut_)


 
You wouldn't know sophistication if it stood right next to you.

You insult my intelligence by being an insult to intelligence.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> You wouldn't know sophistication if it stood right next to you.
> 
> You insult my intelligence by being an insult to intelligence.


<plop>   the sound of your words hitting the floor like a wet turd


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> <plop> the sound of your words hitting the floor like a wet turd


 
<right on cue> Thanks for basically confirming my post that you quoted.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Is this an E-Fight???

Both of you are small.. One doesn't workout, and the other uses Biogen LOL


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

You get another gold star! I'm going to put your drawing above the chalk board so all the other children can see what a talented artist you are!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Is this an E-Fight???
> 
> Both of you are small.. One doesn't workout, and the other uses Biogen LOL


I use the biogen intra-anally though so maximum placebo rush.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Is this an E-Fight???
> 
> Both of you are small.. One doesn't workout, and the other uses Biogen LOL


 
If that's what a fuckwit like you wants to called it, then I guess.

Onesided domination of withoutrationale is what I call it.

You're close to being as moronic as he/she is by assuming I don't workout.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Fuckwit?


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Fuckwit?


 

Yes, as you accurately display here yet again.

Meaning your wit/intellect is fucked up.

Damn, I have to simplify everything for you numbskulls.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Numbskulls?

And if you workout, post up a pic. If not, then you don't workout.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't seen everyone here with pics of themselves.
So there's no reason for me to rush to do it, so I'll pass.

All I ask is that you keep your inprudent assumptions about me to yourself.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Saney's found a new cock to chew on. Don't swallow, his semen will probably give you Nb syndrome


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Is that all you ask? Well you aren't very good at asking nicely.

And you don't workout. I have seen 90% of the people here. They workout. You, I don't know. And if you did, you're probably small, unjerked, and not desirable by any means.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I don't see any evidence that would support your claim. His words seem to cut you deep.



Right. Your so right. Oh god, I'm bleeding from the heart cause some guy brought a post to light saying I lost weight on a fitness forum no less.  I mean, gutdamn, I was trying to keep that a secret.  Damn the world

And lets not forget about my empty life.  Some scrawny bitch with buck teeth, pasty skin, and pimples actually has be pegged by reading my posts in a forum.  That is fucking amazing.  His credentials in psychoanalysis but be impeccable.  Now that I have been found out, damn the world twice 


I juuuuuust cant take this pressure. To make it stop, I'm gonna rip off my shirt and take a pic of my bare tits while pinching a nipple.  Must. Have. Internet. Fags. Approval!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmfao ^^^^^^^


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

How much you wanna bet that real-bitch is gonna come up with something like "You see. I knew I was right.  Thank you very much for proving my point.  Why don't you off yourself while your at it?"

JFC


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Is that all you ask? Well you aren't very good at asking nicely.
> 
> And you don't workout. I have seen 90% of the people here. They workout. You, I don't know. And if you did, you're probably small, unjerked, and not desirable by any means.


 

Seeing as how you claim to be a man, I wouldn't want to be desirable by you in this lifetime or any other.

And 90% still is not everyone. Withoutreason, seems jealous that your cock has vacated his anus for the time being.

Better make amends ASAP.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Cellardoor comes in swingin a heavy axe. Multiple faggs felled with one swing.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> I haven't seen everyone here with pics of themselves.
> So there's no reason for me to rush to do it, so I'll pass.
> 
> All I ask is that you keep your inprudent assumptions about me to yourself.



This is starting to drive me crazy.  It's *imprudent*.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

I think the word that best describes his banter is snarky, but that seems a bit tame for interweb usage.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> How much you wanna bet that real-bitch is gonna come up with something like "You see. I knew I was right. Thank you very much for proving my point. Why don't you off yourself while your at it?"


 

^^^^^ *HERMAPHRODITE TRANSLATOR:*





CellarDoor said:


> Why can't my quest to become relevent in terms of beauty and sex appeal as a true woman should be much easier than this epic struggle I'm going through, where it seems like there is no end in sight?


 



I feel bad that I don't have the answer for you sugar plum. 

You'll just have to keep plugging away at it and hope that fate is on your side.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't like this guy.. Not only is he small and stupid, but is not even worth my time anymore.. was hoping for a funny asshole.. not some dried up stinky dick licker


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't read a single funny post from this guy, it's all the same formula:Quotes previous statement, makes inane comment with thesaurus in hand. No funny no money


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

His responses have a certain grown-man-not-quite-reaching-a-5th-grade-maturity-level feel to them.  I keep waiting for him to use that tiny brain of his to squeeze something better out, but like you said before, we just end up with a steaming pile on the floor.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I don't like this guy.. Not only is he small and stupid, but is not even worth my time anymore.. was hoping for a funny asshole.. not some dried up stinky dick licker


 

You think I give a fuck what a neanderthal likes? Go screw your idiotic self bitch.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> His responses have a certain grown-man-not-quite-reaching-a-5th-grade-maturity-level feel to them.  I keep waiting for him to use that tiny brain of his to squeeze something better out, but like you said before, we just end up with a steaming pile on the floor.



~plop~


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I haven't read a single funny post from this guy, it's all the same formula:Quotes previous statement, makes inane comment with thesaurus in hand. No funny no money


 


CellarDoor said:


> His responses have a certain grown-man-not-quite-reaching-a-5th-grade-maturity-level feel to them. I keep waiting for him to use that tiny brain of his to squeeze something better out, but like you said before, we just end up with a steaming pile on the floor.


 

Again the combined intellect of you two is beyond laughable.

Your ludicrous assessments might as well be a compliment.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> ^^^^^ *HERMAPHRODITE TRANSLATOR:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

witness the formula


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

If CellarDoor was a Hermie, i'd still toss her/his salad


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, at least he's using spell checker now.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> If CellarDoor was a Hermie, i'd still toss her/his salad


You're gonna have to wait in line slugger, she's already getting a beard ride from yours truly


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Haha..

Cellar, may we run a train on you if we are Jerked & Tan enough?

Or should I send you some updated Pics for approval?


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> If CellarDoor was a Hermie, i'd still toss her/his salad



Saney, despite all the tranny acccusations (or fantasies about me) I still like you sometimes.  After all you're funnier than the realist.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> You're gonna have to wait in line slugger, she's already getting a beard ride from yours truly



^^ I'm definitely doing this.



Dark Saney said:


> Haha..
> 
> Cellar, may we run a train on you if we are Jerked & Tan enough?
> 
> Or should I send you some updated Pics for approval?



No, can me and my friends run a train on you? I have this fantastic new dildo I wanna try out....


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Saney, despite all the tranny acccusations (or fantasies about me) I still like you sometimes. After all you're funnier than the realist.


 
I love how you equate asskissing to good humor.

You're such a fruitcake, you can't help but crack me up.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad you like me... And Hell yea, you and some friends can rape my unwilling hole!

Just be gentle


----------



## phosphor (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> If CellarDoor was a Hermie, i'd still toss her/his salad


 
Be careful, we will hold you to it and immortalize it with film.






I do wonder what the hotness scale is for cellar though. I guess that's the whole mystique behind her though. I am afraid with half these posts screaming tits or gtfo, we may know the meaning of life before there is ever a pic to be shown. Oh well.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> ^^ I'm definitely doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> No, can me and my friends run a train on you? I have this fantastic new dildo I wanna try out....





Dark Saney said:


> Glad you like me... And Hell yea, you and some friends can rape my unwilling hole!
> 
> Just be gentle


 



Now this thread is getting disgusting.


I'm out of this one for good.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Meaning of life??

I know that already and its boring..

The laws of everything are broken here in the Anything Goes

So... Tits or Let me give you a rimjob or GTFO or Put your new toy in my ass or GTFO AGAIN!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

What happened to realist queeftard? I think you guys scared him off. That saddens my li'l heart. The good news is, if the patterns are evidence, he'll show back up an slay us with more bathroom wall scribblings. Possibly under a new screen name


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

No more Realist? Does that mean this Armageddon of gay'ness will end?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 30, 2011)

Gaymageddon is no laughing matter.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Certainly isn't...

Now I demand some RimJob action from CD


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Her Goatee might tickle your ass though.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm looking forward to that as well!


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

Saney, haven't you learned anything from this thread?  demands get you nowhere with me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Her Goatee might tickle your ass though.



And I'm hairless from the eyelids down, thanks.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Saney, haven't you learned anything from this thread?  demands get you nowhere with me.



I dont' wanna demand hunny..


How about this, next time I get swole in the gym, i'll take some pics for you.

Any requests?


----------



## oufinny (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, that be a bitch move, Saney, especially when I posted a tit pic with your name on it.



Where is this?  Must see the CD rack of legend...


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Where is this?  Must see the CD rack of legend...



It was photoshopped.

She can photoshop a pic, but can't upload a video of her writing my name..

That is why it's bunk just like Biogen


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait, wait Saney.....

so are you saying.......


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

actually, Josh and Capt already told me they cant confirm her either. She always says "Ask cap, ask josh" 

And they both said no bueno.

But he/she is still decently humorous and it breaks up the boredom from Al's hairband videos and your homo erotic PM's


----------



## oufinny (Apr 30, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> It was photoshopped.
> 
> She can photoshop a pic, but can't upload a video of her writing my name..
> 
> That is why it's bunk just like Biogen



I will be the judge of that, link me to said picture please.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Homo erotic PM's???

I told you how to make all those gay advances stop.. Either See me on the 1, or actually start paying for your Gears...


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Keep it up, im filing sexual harrassment charges on you, son of a bitch!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

You wouldn't be the first.

Some big huge nigger at my job hit me with sexual harassment and got me suspended for 3 days at my job two weeks ago.. Fucking nigger!  he owes me 200$!


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait, it was a GUY?


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Duh!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

well serves you right for grabbing his ass and trying to look at his cock while he peed in the urinal next to you.

You sick, sick fuck!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

I did no such thing!

I was simply trying to reach into his back pocket for loose change.. The Inner Josh inside me took over!


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

LMFAO

So does he duck you now when you see him in the employee lounge? 

You should wait til hes taking a shit one day and occupy the stall next to him. Then slide your foot under his stall and tap his leg.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

LMFAOLOLOLLOL

Totally.. Yea, he avoids me now.. And i would LOVE to sit down next to him in a pooper.. i'd be throwing little notes at him over the privacy wall saying, "GIVE ME YOUR BIG BROWN SNAKE!"


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol he's gonna come to work one day with a loaded 1911. Ill read about it on your FB wall soon.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

wtf is 1911?


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

the last thing you'll prob see.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> *actually, Josh and Capt already told me they cant confirm her either.* She always says "Ask cap, ask josh"
> 
> And they both said no bueno.
> 
> But he/she is still decently humorous and it breaks up the boredom from Al's hairband videos and your homo erotic PM's




They did?  


I emailed pics, what more can I do?  And I can't photoshop like Saney said. I just learned how to properly embed a pic.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

You should add us to your FB.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

just tell your man that we're your long lost cousins or some shit.

Saney and al are actually nephew/cousin. true story

Most of the CT has each others FB. Were one big sick twisted happy family.

Youre the only one that isnt down. i think you should get on the bandwagon here sis.


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> just tell your man that were your long lost cousins or some shit.



I second this. Besides SFW, I've got to be the biggest E-Personality on the board. When I speak, people listen!

Now send pics to my email mctrenna@gmail.com


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

Tosh McSuccio


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> Tosh McSuccio



I wanna feel why that sounds so good rolling off your tongue... Mmmmmm


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 30, 2011)

SFW said:


> just tell your man that we're your long lost cousins or some shit.
> 
> Saney and al are actually nephew/cousin.
> 
> Most of the CT has each others FB. Were one big sick twisted happy family.




I don't have one right now cause of all the drama in my break up.  And he ain't my man anymore anyway. My girl has been telling me to start a new one.  I'll set it up tomorrow and send it to you guys.  It's new and it may take you some time to see that I'm on the up and up, but you will see.


That work?


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2011)

Deal!

I'd gladly accept your friend request!

But be prepared for some comic relief when you view my FB page lol



P.s. Try not to drool over my Jerked'ness


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2011)

Couple 13 yr old girls were drooling over my Tan and Jerkd'ness at the pool today.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Right. Your so right. Oh god, I'm bleeding from the heart cause some guy brought a post to light saying I lost weight on a fitness forum no less.  I mean, gutdamn, I was trying to keep that a secret.  Damn the world
> 
> And lets not forget about my empty life.  Some scrawny bitch with buck teeth, pasty skin, and pimples actually has be pegged by reading my posts in a forum.  That is fucking amazing.  His credentials in psychoanalysis but be impeccable.  Now that I have been found out, damn the world twice
> 
> ...


I like where you're going with this...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Deal!
> 
> I'd gladly accept your friend request!
> 
> ...



Ok, I'll send it tomorrow.  And I won't drool, seems I'm going in a whole new direction.  I got felt up by a chick at at bar tonight and (surprise) I didn't kick her ass.  Forgive the post, I'm a little wasted.


----------



## oufinny (May 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> They did?
> 
> 
> I emailed pics, what more can I do?  And I can't photoshop like Saney said. I just learned how to properly embed a pic.



Send one to me on here, I will gladly state the truth.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 1, 2011)

This thread is funny.   How the hell did she lose the 40lbs? Good for her though! Hey wait, what did the BB'er say?  Those had to have been magic words.

Kind of mixing two threads now.


----------



## SFW (May 1, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> This thread is funny.   How the hell did she lose the 40lbs? Good for her though! Hey wait, what did the BB'er say?  Those had to have been magic words.
> .



Well, he lost the weight because he started working out with his best friend tim and much more jerked bro, jeffy. 

And the bodybuilder had told him "fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son"


This was back in the 1fast400 forum days, many moons ago.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2011)

Many many moons ago... Way before The Dark Ages


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I can't even find the motivation to spar with you cause your replies are like arguing with a 10 yr old girl stomping her prissy little feet and crossing her arms over her chest.  Maybe if you were quick witted or in some way funny, but really, it's like ass raping someone that grabs their ankles and asks to be pounded harder.  It just isn't a challenge and no fun at all.



I'd rep you for this if it would let me.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 1, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> This thread is funny.   How the hell did she lose the 40lbs? Good for her though! Hey wait, what did the BB'er say?  Those had to have been magic words.
> 
> Kind of mixing two threads now.




He said: Stop being a pussy and lift weights like a man.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 1, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I'd rep you for this if it would let me.



It's the thought that counts, baby.


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> He said: Stop being a pussy and lift weights like a *man*.



Exactly! You do have a Penis like a *MAN!!!*


----------



## CellarDoor (May 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Exactly! You do have a Penis like a *MAN!!!*



I'm going to friend everyone in the CT on my facebook except YOU!


----------



## Saney (May 1, 2011)

But you promised!!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 1, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> But you promised!!



I did promise, I even set the account up today as promised.  But you're a meanie.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 2, 2011)

Nobody likes a meanie
Facebook will sell your info, use fake info 
You might also consider using a proxy for facebooking
Proxy 4 Free - Public Proxy Servers, Anonymous Proxy, Proxy List - Protect Your Online Privacy!


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 2, 2011)

What's a Face Book?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 2, 2011)

<plop>


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Nobody likes a meanie
> Facebook will sell your info, use fake info
> You might also consider using a proxy for facebooking
> Proxy 4 Free - Public Proxy Servers, Anonymous Proxy, Proxy List - Protect Your Online Privacy!







I will do that, thanks.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> What's a Face Book?




Not much different than POF.


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I did promise, I even set the account up today as promised.  But you're a meanie.



Send me a damn request!


----------



## sprayherup (May 2, 2011)

5 fucking pages and still no pics.

Lame.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I voted tits and I'm a little disapointed at this point in the thread. She could at least find some on the web to post for the boys


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

There never will be any. Think of the actual chicks that do phone sex - it wouldn't work if there was an actual picture of the woman doing the teasing and innuendos. In her defence, on another thread there was a dude wanting me post a pic of my junk - umm don't think so. Just an overall pic, no nudity would suffice.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Yeah I voted tits and I'm a little disapointed at this point in the thread. She could at least find some on the web to post for the boys



This I can do...


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This I can do...


 
You could easily have a long line of adoring fans here 

..and maybe a few stalkers as well - but fans, nontheless!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> You could easily have a long line of adoring fans here
> 
> ..and maybe a few stalkers as well - but fans, nontheless!



Uh...just to clarify.  They will not be MY tits.  Just some boobies I get off the web.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

Well shit, we can get that already..! Although, I have seen a few of your women pics you up'ed here before and they are top notch. Females can have some of the best pron.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Well shit, we can get that already..! Although, I have seen a few of your women pics you up'ed here before and they are top notch. Females can have some of the best pron.



Hey, Hey, Hey! 


I am picky about the tits I post.  If I don't like to look at them then I ant postin.  Got it.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (May 2, 2011)

Actually this is kinda what I thought you looked like. ^^^^


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Actually this is kinda what I thought you looked like. ^^^^



Eh...I have darker skin right now from tanning.  We could look a little alike.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 2, 2011)

dark skin, has hot porn collection, has a foul mouth. You may be perfect.


----------



## sprayherup (May 2, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> dark skin, has hot porn collection, has a foul mouth. You may be perfect.


 
And a thick penis.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 2, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> And a thick penis.


----------



## phosphor (May 2, 2011)

I wonder how many dudes that get with a hot chick, find out it's a tranny, then say "ahhh fuckit" and plow it in the ass anyways. lol


----------



## Zaphod (May 2, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> dark skin, has hot porn collection, has a foul mouth. You may be perfect.



Maybe?  I'd say definitely.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 2, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> And a thick penis.



Aww...

Still pissed that yours is the size of a tictac?


It's ok, baby, lots of girls like the balding, broke, no dick kinda guy.  I'm sure you get those come hither looks all the time.  Kinda like this...


----------



## sprayherup (May 3, 2011)

Tictac? Maybe when I'm hard it's that big.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

Finally I got some pics of CellarDoor!

She's my new FB Friend <3

I'll say this much, "I'd hit it"


----------



## sprayherup (May 3, 2011)

I got those nudes too. Decent I'd say. 

I'd spray it up if I had to.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Tictac? Maybe when I'm hard it's that big.



Hard and tiger pumped after a couple of months with no lhjo or ap, I'm guessing



sprayherup said:


> I got those nudes too. Decent I'd say.
> 
> I'd spray it up if I had to.



Why don't you tell the peeps about my tattoos?




In detail.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 3, 2011)




----------



## sprayherup (May 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hard and tiger pumped after a couple of months with no lhjo or ap, I'm guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah those tattoos weren't necessary in my opinion. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Yeah those tattoos weren't necessary in my opinion. But whatever floats your boat.



I noticed you dodged the description.  I didn't ask about the necessity of them.






I think Ima call bullshit.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

Tats looked good to me!

I'm gonna LHJO now. brb!


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 3, 2011)




----------



## SFW (May 3, 2011)

Lookin extra jerked, lean/tan/desirable in ur fb main saney. good work. What are you benching like 450 now? 







Please send moor discounted gears please


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

LOL, I thought you would approve of the FB default. 

CellarDoor likes it too!

benching 550 x 15


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Why don't you tell the peeps about my tattoos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Yah?  Watcha got?  And who'd you go to?  Going to be scouting a new artist soon.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

Well she came to Millville NJ for her tattoo.. I'll hook you up with my friend. He's amazing and has great prices to fat chicks who put out Kathy <3


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Well she came to Millville NJ for her tattoo.. I'll hook you up with my friend. He's amazing and has great prices to fat chicks who put out Kathy <3



Well how about 40 year old chicks who don't put out?  How 'bout I bake him some cookies?


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

How about you... Wait, 40 years old? lol Never mind


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

Are you talking about Luck of the Draw?


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

I'm talking about, you're 40 years old. Go help yourself!


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I'm talking about, you're 40 years old. Go help yourself!



Nice.  I've told you I'm old enough to be your mother.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

Sike!

is that why you won't meet up with me cause you think you're too old for a 27 yr old?


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Sike!
> 
> is that why you won't meet up with me cause you think you're too old for a 27 yr old?




Too old, married, fat... although if I stick with Built that last one might FINALLY go away 

I WILL say, your jaw would have hit the floor when I was 20.


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Too old, married, fat... although if I stick with Built that last one might FINALLY go away


 
Doubtful.



Kathybird said:


> I WILL say, your jaw would have hit the floor when I was 20.


 
Likely in disgust.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

Well, tell your husband or gay wife that your gonna go shopping in Atlantic City. I'll get us a Suite and we can do Cardio all night long!


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Well, tell your husband or gay wife that your gonna go shopping in Atlantic City. I'll get us a Suite and we can do Cardio all night long!



*pat on head* you're sweet.  Go find yourself a nice young thing.  Don't get her pregnant.

YOu're not answering the question.  Mark Sunday?


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

I don't want no young thing, I want some Kathy!

What question?


----------



## Tesla (May 3, 2011)

How many of Saney's alias's are in this thread????!!!!!  Bring 3rd Eye Brown in for some fun!!


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> I don't want no young thing, I want some Kathy!
> 
> What question?



Your tattoo artist friend.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

Oh.. I lied. I don't have any friends that do tattoo work. but I know a gal friend of mine who got some decent work done.. Looks pretty good. I'll ask her for his name.


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Oh.. I lied. I don't have any friends that do tattoo work.


 

You're being honest with an online hag? Incredibly desperate.


----------



## Saney (May 3, 2011)

I just don't know anyone. She doesn't live far away, and if i'm nice enough, she'll cheat on her husband with me


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

If he could only be so lucky. Perhaps a way out of his misfortunes.


----------



## sprayherup (May 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I noticed you dodged the description. I didn't ask about the necessity of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I didn't like them. Too big. Not a fan of tattoos on women. Too trashy.


----------



## sprayherup (May 3, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Well how about 40 year old chicks who don't put out? How 'bout I bake him some cookies?


 
Bake me some cookies!!

Then breastfeed me with those bombs!!


----------



## Kathybird (May 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think Ima call bullshit.




Me too.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I didn't like them. Too big. Not a fan of tattoos on women. Too trashy.



What didn't you like?  Too much color?  Didn't like the pink and purple?


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2011)

Tattoos on women are generally sexy.  Only things I'm not fond of are piercings that are over the top.  As in far too many and just not nice looking.  But that's mostly subjective.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> How about you... Wait, 40 years old? lol Never mind



Never ever discount a chick cause of her age.  My girl is 45+ and she is awesome looking and great fun.  I'm constantly having to cock block for her.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Tattoos on women are generally sexy.  Only things I'm not fond of are piercings that are over the top.  As in far too many and just not nice looking.  But that's mostly subjective.



All I have pierced are my ears and my bellybutton.  Lol, with my navel piercing, they had to hold me down.  I won't be getting anything else pierced.


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> All I have pierced are my ears and my bellybutton.  Lol, with my navel piercing, they had to hold me down.  I won't be getting anything else pierced.



I'll bet you look dang sexy, too!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 3, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I'll bet you look dang sexy, too!


 
In lieu of reps


----------



## Zaphod (May 3, 2011)

You're the best!


----------



## GMC1 (May 3, 2011)

maybe... one day I'll be one of the cool kids and CD will send me pics.....


----------



## sprayherup (May 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What didn't you like? Too much color? Didn't like the pink and purple?


 
Everything. Not a fan of tats on girls. I like the woman figure to be as pure as possible. No need for ink. It's beautiful enough as it is.

The only paint I like on a girl is semen white.


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2011)

Me and CD had phone sex, and her/his voice was WAY deeper than mine.. but she said its because she had a cold plus allergies.. Anyhow, i still pulled out my cock and LHJO.. SCOAR!


----------



## Tesla (May 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Me and CD had phone sex, and her/his voice was WAY deeper than mine.. but she said its because she had a cold plus allergies.. Anyhow, i still pulled out my cock and LHJO.. SCOAR!


 

SCOAR for having phone sex with WillP


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> SCOAR for having phone sex with WillP


 
Is that why my phone kept ringing all night?


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hard and tiger pumped after a couple of months with no lhjo or ap, I'm guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tattoos, too?!?  Oh, baby!


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Me and CD had phone sex, and her/his voice was WAY deeper than mine.. but she said its because she had a cold plus allergies.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

SFW said:


>



Lolz, I shave my legs thank you very much.


----------

